# Couple waiting for IUI treatment at Kings ACU, any advice welcome



## Jellen (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey, been looking around for similar stories or advice on site for a while. 

I am 32, and my girlfriend is 30, we are hoping to start IUI treatment with donor sperm at Kings College ACU very soon (self funded). Stage we are at just now is had initial consultation, scans and tests, then our counselling session and a second consultation to confirm our choice of treatment. 

We are now waiting on the phone call from embryologist to discuss donor sperm and ordering it (we think we will be using cryos) ,  apparently we could wait  upto 2 months for the phone call! Has anybody else had to go through this process at kings? 

A trigger shot has also been briefly mentioned. 

On the subject of ordering donor sperm, will one unit of sperm be  enough per treatment or do clinics advise using more than one?

Any advice would be welcome at this stage as it seems to be a waiting game just now


----------

